# Unexpected Visitor



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Never expected to see a hawk in my backyard and I'm really excited to see one 

Couldn't get the close-up because he flew away as soon as he/she saw me

My aviary is safe has concrete roof is partially under the tree and grape on aviary roof not visible from above but still he found it

This is to share my excitement and to reconfirm the warnings posted by seniors to never let your budgie unattended when taking out


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I love raptors, they are so stunning!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pic and I'm glad your budgies are safe on their aviary! 

Where I live I don't have to worry about birds of prey, I have friendly storks and pigeons/doves instead and all the other smaller wild birds. 
The owls only come out at night and none of my birds spend nights outdoors, so no problems there. I only have to worry about cats, the stray and the neighbours' ones that practically live as strays (not indoors cats).


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome picture...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

justmoira said:


> I love raptors, they are so stunning!


I like them too specially the ultimate Peregrine Falcon 



aluz said:


> Nice pic and I'm glad your budgies are safe on their aviary!
> 
> Where I live I don't have to worry about birds of prey, I have friendly storks and pigeons/doves instead and all the other smaller wild birds.
> The owls only come out at night and none of my birds spend nights outdoors, so no problems there. I only have to worry about cats, the stray and the neighbours' ones that practically live as strays (not indoors cats).


Thank you Aluz 

Yes stray Cats are the most common danger



Jonah said:


> Awesome picture...


Thank you Jonah


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for posting the great picture and reconfirming the warning to members, chirper! :hug:

I have quite a few hawks living near me and they often come by to scope out the wild bird feeding area near my back fence. The most common hawk I have in this area is the Red Tailed hawk and even though they are a danger to the wild songbirds hawks truly are awesome birds!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for posting the picture and re-confirming the warning for members, chirper.

There are a lot of red-tailed hawks in my area as I live right by a golf course, so I'm fortunate to be able to see them frequently.
Totally awesome birds! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cool picture! Where I live, we have lots of raptors: Red tailed hawks, falcons, and bald eagles are the most common  We also have great horned owls and some other types of owls up in the mountains. 

Honestly birds of prey are so amazing! I agree that it's important to have a reminder to our members so thank you for proving everyone's advice about watching out for hawks


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Great picture of a beautiful bird. Glad your little budgies are safe


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks for posting the picture and re-confirming the warning for members, chirper.
> 
> There are a lot of red-tailed hawks in my area as I live right by a golf course, so I'm fortunate to be able to see them frequently.
> Totally awesome birds! *





StarlingWings said:


> What a cool picture! Where I live, we have lots of raptors: Red tailed hawks, falcons, and bald eagles are the most common  We also have great horned owls and some other types of owls up in the mountains.
> 
> Honestly birds of prey are so amazing! I agree that it's important to have a reminder to our members so thank you for proving everyone's advice about watching out for hawks


Thank you Deborah and Star 

You are lucky to have that many birds of prey around you must be wonderful to watch them



Niamhf said:


> Great picture of a beautiful bird. Glad your little budgies are safe


Thank you Niamhf


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Unexpected*

In Georgia where we have older trees, especially tall pines we have raptors right in the downtown of smaller cities. We have to have mosquito net and lattice as the hawks will fly feet first into the wire and raccoons will pull the wire away
from the frame and also dig under the floor as will rats. So you should have 3 latches. Preferably the safety latch and metal flashing along wood at bottom and top of door where they will chew through or pull open part of the door. 
There is a place for wonderful raptors to keep the balance of nature. Thanks for sharing and glad your budgies are safe. Jo Ann


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Jo Ann said:


> In Georgia where we have older trees, especially tall pines we have raptors right in the downtown of smaller cities. We have to have mosquito net and lattice as the hawks will fly feet first into the wire and raccoons will pull the wire away
> from the frame and also dig under the floor as will rats. So you should have 3 latches. Preferably the safety latch and metal flashing along wood at bottom and top of door where they will chew through or pull open part of the door.
> There is a place for wonderful raptors to keep the balance of nature. Thanks for sharing and glad your budgies are safe. Jo Ann


Thank you Jo Ann 

Safety of budgies was my first priority when outdoor aviary was built thankfully it is safe from rats, stray cats and birds of prey



nuxi said:


> Nice photo! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Gaby


----------

